# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  ride a drop ride 10s of thousands of feet high or higher!

## wavymouth

Drop rides in this dull life are at max maybe 500 feet, but only about 2 or 3 of them. In your dreams you should and could ride taller ones where you can fall for minutes at a time and actually get to loving and being used to that feeling in your belly ::D:  ::lol::  I would like to read about your dreams on this topic or any roller coaster/ amusement/carnival/fair/midway etc rides both normal and humongous. My dream was of a 3.5 miles high double shot(goes fast both up and down). The seats were mechanized to switch riders around and put riders next to someone else,say,you are separating two kids who get each other silly and suddenly you are on one end not in the middle seat and they're together...uh-oh-and all while falling down (at least I didn't see them do it on the way up but they may have...) See how funny that was...my dreams are awesome ::biggrin::  ::chuckle::

----------


## Treetopdriver

I'd love to try this sometime  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

I did this, flying outside the planet to space and then, flying down vertically and crashing in the ground... the feeling of speed is amazing!

----------

